# My head is spinning



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, I just got a call from a local BMW dealer. Seems they want lunch catered for 40 people. Their budget is $5.00 per person   ......... They need plates and utencils too. I told them i'll try to work on somthin' to see if we can get some people fed, but I don't think I could do a plate without losin' out. 

they requested :

1 meat 
sauce
2 sides
plates 
utencils
Napkins

I'd really like to help out but holy crap. $5.00 per plate? I'm not sure it can be done. 


Maybe if I add a pitmaster + shipping and prep fee I could make up for it?  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell them to buy a couple tubs of Lloyds BBQ if they want it for that price.  If you really want to do it, I wouldn't do it for less than $10 per person, but more realistically I'd charge $12.50.  I have this new rub that contains synonym and allspice, it's expensive.  But I haven't heard of Ray Lampe, so who am I?

All seriousness, don't do it for less than $10 a head.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention it would be a drop and run.......(I said catering oops). 

 I hear you loud and clear Larry.  I was gonna ask $9 bottom line but the girl really stressed "we have a strict $5 per person budget". At first I was kind of offended. It would be a quick easy $50 but is it worth it? Im not sure. 

Another concern of mine is, Will I be setting myself up for problems in the future?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *I have this new rub that contains synonym and allspice, it's expensive.  But I haven't heard of Ray Lampe, so who am I?*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you sure it isn't a KIA dealer?


----------



## Goober (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell them cheap moochin unwashed bastids to go eat cake. Paraphrasing great great granny Marie Antoinette of course. Wee wee monsewer? I would not touch it for less that 12.50 per capita. That would be with one side which would be Bush's beans. Maybe a few tater chips for the other side. 

Goober


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2010)

Goober said:
			
		

> Tell them cheap moochin unwashed bastids to go eat cake. Paraphrasing great great granny Marie Antoinette of course. Wee wee monsewer? I would not touch it for less that 12.50 per capita. That would be with one side which would be Bush's beans. Maybe a few tater chips for the other side.
> 
> Goober




Goober, are you related to Bigwheel?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 14, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Goober said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear I was gonna ask the same thing.  lol   

As for the KIA comment. I know. I thought the same thing. This is a company who makes millions annually if not *alot* more and they have a budget of $5 bucks per head for their employees? I don't want to get into bashing car salesman. It's too easy to do and i'm sure everyone here could/ would chime in.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 15, 2010)

see post below... sorry I goofed up


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 15, 2010)

12 lbs pulled pork    $30 (stress 1 sammie per person)
2 #10 cans beans   $10
4 bags cheep chips  $10
sauce                    $5
plates, utensils, nap $10

no drinks, no dessert

total cost =            $65

40 ppl X 5.00 =  $200     Profit = $135

is $135 worth your time and effort to take it to them and say "this is a one shot deal! (a teaser)  Next time it will be twice the price but with slaw and/or pot salad, and dessert"

12 lbs pulled pork    $30
2 #10 cans beans   $10
slaw                     $20
pot. salad              $20
sauce                    $5
plates, utensils, nap $10
dessert                   $25

no drinks

total cost =            $120

40 ppl X 10.00 =  $400     Profit = $280

still small potatoes, but could be more.   Drop and go is good, but it is small change most of the time.  BUT it does lead to bigger things sometimes.   Just a thought.  Small groups are a pain, Yes, and you don't tend to make much, but sometimes there is someone in the group that is planning a big family get-together, or a wedding, or whatever and says, "Damn man, that was great, my so in so is getting married and they want BBQ."  It does happen and small things lead to big things.  Just make sure they know that they are getting a "teaser" deal and it is a one shot thing.

disclaimer:  above costs are estimates only


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Gary.


 Seein how I don't have a job my wife said I should just do it for the exposure and what Gary said about "someone there might be planning an event" for the future.  I sent them a quote for Smoked sausage, Sauce, Chips and a pickle. No drinks.  It oughtta work out to be real close to the Pulled Pork quote. We'll see if they call me back.


----------



## Goober (Sep 15, 2010)

Well it sorta like the old physical law of inertia. Which is a body in motion tends to stay in motion till acted on by other forces. Meaning if you start out cheap its gonna be hard to all of a sudden jump up and start charging folks whut it's worth. Charge the snot of everybody and stick with the program. 

Goober


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2010)

Goober said:
			
		

> Well it sorta like the old physical law of inertia. Which is a body in motion tends to stay in motion till acted on by other forces. Meaning if you start out cheap its gonna be hard to all of a sudden jump up and start charging folks whut it's worth. Charge the snot of everybody and stick with the program.
> 
> Goober


That's excellent advice! I'm Nick and I approve this message! Better to have 1 job for $10 / head than 10 jobs for $1 / head!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 15, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Goober said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.

 Aparently you missed the part where I said 
"since I dont have a job and the wife said etc. etc. etc......"  hahaha    

This won't be a recurring event. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The problem that can come up is when whoever you contracted with starts telling everybody at the party how much you charged. I understand the "don't have a job" part but be careful this doesn't come back to bite you in the ass. Tell whoever you contract with to keep his mouth shut about price and don't ever let them know that you are desperate or they will eat you up!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 15, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The problem that can come up is when whoever you contracted with starts telling everybody at the party how much you charged. I understand the "don't have a job" part but be careful this doesn't come back to bite you in the ass. Tell whoever you contract with to keep his mouth shut about price and don't ever let them know that you are desperate or they will eat you up![/quote:1bclxyfu]

I hear you Nick....Im not as desparate as I am bored.... The wife has a good job and is in the middle of a promotion. Woo Hoo.     Now if I can find the secret to make the phone ring for catering gigs then i'll be doing what I love to do.


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Sep 17, 2010)

I feel your head spinning
I see some problems
I see problems as challenges which causes more head spinning
I have closed my BBQ restaurant so in my wife's eyes I am enemployed.

Problem 1: the job is to feed 40 employees of a BMW dealership
             --Cooking for 40 people is just as much work as cooking for 100 people
             --If there is 2.50 profit ( 50 %) then you can make 2.50 x 40 =$100.00
Problem 2: Caterer is worried about getting a reputation as a "Lowend-Lowball" caterer
              --I have cooked for several car dealerships over the years. Car dealers do not share information like this. In fact--if
                 they think that they got a good deal--they will keep it "their secret" for future
Problem 3 : Caterer sees possibility of future jobs due to exposure from this job
               -- I have never received any referrals in 20 years from a drop off meal--especially a "low end" meal. I have had many
                repeat customers from drop off meals--usually pharmacueutical Companies, etc
Problem 4 : Who gets served and How Much??
               ---It is not your problem right?? Yes it is your problem---no body cares who the caterer is until the food runs out. You are creating
                 a minimal-low dollar meal and feeding car salesmen that make money by stabbing each other in the back. If the food is set out and
                 not attended there WILL be a problem. I have seen it first hand. The first to arrive have no consideration about the people that 
                 follow-- they are eating FREE and looking at food and complaining about their cheap ass boss---so they grudge f**k the boss by
                  eating as much as they can. Guess where this leaves you? You are the worthless caterer that tried to a car dealership a favor
                  and got badmouthed all over town because there was no "CONTROL" in the food line.

Answers:  Problem 1 is easy---Find a meal that will fit the price--let them know that you do not like it--do not be a jerk---ask them how far that $5.00 will go at MacDonalds. Tell them that you have spent long hours finding them a meal that will fit their budget.

Problem 2: Do not worry about Problem 2---it just creates more head-spinning

Problem 3: Problem 3 is not a problem if one thing is changed----This will sound wrong---but this event is not going to be a money-maker---so bite the bullet and cook this on-site----Dog and Pony shows get results and referrals.  Act like you are making millions---be proud--show off equipment --shake hands---pass out business cards.

Problem 4 is the biggest problem---if you are onsite the problem goes away. Ask the emplyer what exactly each employee is ENTITELED to eat. Post a sign what each person in line is entitled to---this will cause peer-pressure to the inconsiderate pigs that take it all. People must have rules---people being fed by their employer have a FALSE SENSE of ENTITLEMENT. DO NOT let this become a problem or it will kill you before any of the other problems

The fact that you are considering this job tells me that you are new at catering---I encourage you--take the job--turn it into something good
Make new contacts, new contacts, did I saw new contacts. When people in your community saw "BBQ" make sure that your name is mentioned.

Listen to the folks that won't cook unless they can make a couple thousand dollars to show up. Make friends with them---they may cast off a job to you that is worth a mere thousand.

Remember that the "Little Shot" became a "Big Shot" because he kept on shooting.

Catering and Vending are the only 2 forms of gambling that are allowed in all 50 states
Good luck gamblin


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, Chuck Wagon just dropped a knowledge bomb.  For a drop and go at that
price, I would give them their money's worth and keep your name out of the deal.
The only guy who knows who you are is the guy hiring you.
Drop off beans and weenies, get your check and don't worry about it.
His cheap ass ain't gonna ruin any future business for you.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 17, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, Chuck Wagon just dropped a knowledge bomb.  For a drop and go at that
> price, I would give them their money's worth and keep your name out of the deal.
> The only guy who knows who you are is the guy hiring you.
> Drop off beans and weenies, get your check and don't worry about it.
> His cheap ass ain't gonna ruin any future business for you.



If they call back, I dont think it'll ruin me. I could see if I was nailin down small cheap ass jobs all over the place where it would bite me. Thats not the case. But if they ever call back for a repeat i'll have to explain that I can't do it anymore for less than full price.


----------



## Goober (Sep 18, 2010)

Well my old pal Jerry made a living off cooking for car lot sales departments. He run a circuit route sorta like the Pony Express. Actually the money he made was donated to an old retired Catholic Priest. That boy took his religion serious. I figger Father Flannagin bent him over the pew a few too many times. Maybe till he started to like it too much. Who knows?

Goober


----------



## Goober (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow Chuck that was a very edumacational narrative. Thanks for sharing. I nominate you to be the official Catering Guru of this place. You obviously have a lot of expertise in the field. 

Goober



			
				Chuckwagonbbqco said:
			
		

> I feel your head spinning
> I see some problems(snip)


----------



## TimBear (Sep 18, 2010)

Tell them this a sample plating menu for this $5 pp, but your normal price is $12.50 pp and tell them what they would get for the full menu price.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh man i'm shaking right now i'm so pissed off. I just dropped off 12 pounds of sliced and sauced sausage (for 40 people) to the bmw dealership........10 minutes after I get home my phone rings and this girl from bmw starts to tell me that it wasn't well received, people were complaining about the sausage and that there isn't going to be enough to feed everyone. Also that other companies that cater to them usually bring more food. 
 I explained for $5 a head your not going to get 2 meats and sides.  I told them exactly what they were going to get.  Sausage a bag of chips and a pickle. God damn............Then they called to complain. I told them as long as people were not walking in there and filling up the whole damn plate they had more than enough.  My final rant here.... She also said there were several complaints about the sausage taste. If there is not enough food to feed everyone but it all got eaten how can it taste bad?  I tried some before I took it down there and it was killer...  

sombody please help me out here?


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 25, 2010)

It's 5:00 somewhere. If you're a drinking man - grab a cold beer! If you aren't - you soon will be.


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Sep 25, 2010)

Go back to my post and read about PROBLEM 4 several times.

Some people learn by reading----you have just learned by EXPERIENCE.

you are now considered experienced---so when next lowballer calls QUOTE ME
"I have enough experience--now I am trying to make money."        Leonard Sanders


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you get paid? If so, live and learn! Tell thrm they got a BMW at a Hundai price.


----------



## Goober (Sep 26, 2010)

Well that was an interesting point of bad food and not enough of it. Whut a concept. Reminds me of this old Ruskie Commune manager fella who tells his comrades, "Bad news is we had a skimpy harvest and the only thing we have to eat over the winter is cow poop. The good news is we have plenty."

Goober


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 26, 2010)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> It's 5:00 somewhere. If you're a drinking man - grab a cold beer! If you aren't - you soon will be.



I was gonna quote you on that Chuck but kept on my rant.  Lived, Learned and experienced now. Maybe if I go to the BR i would feel better....... :?:


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 27, 2010)

That should have been plenty of food but I'm sure they came up short. It's amazing how something as simple as free food turns people into inconsiderate slobs.


----------



## Goober (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep portion control is an issue. Nearly got to have somebody doling out the meat at least on the first pass.

Goober


----------



## honcho (Sep 27, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Ok, I just got a call from a local BMW dealer. Seems they want lunch catered for 40 people. Their budget is $5.00 per person   ......... They need plates and utencils too. I told them i'll try to work on somthin' to see if we can get some people fed, but I don't think I could do a plate without losin' out.
> 
> they requested :
> 
> ...



Ask Them what their smokin :weedman:


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 27, 2010)

Both of you are right........Inconsiderate bastards start first.  then in the same line comes portion control (which "I" didn't do) . It's tooo bad the inconsiderate bastards did't learn what portion control was all about when growin up. Its also known as "courtesy". Oh well!  What do you expect from a bunch of greedy bastards to begin with. Car Salesman. 

I appreciate everyones opinions. Thats why I learned again, and thats why I love this site.
 F  BMW and F the "jerk" that told the girl to call me and complain.  He coulda called instead...Sorry if this is a little harsh Greg. I'm not sure scum could grow under a car salesman.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 16, 2010)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Both of you are right........Inconsiderate bastards start first.  then in the same line comes portion control (which "I" didn't do) . It's tooo bad the inconsiderate bastards did't learn what portion control was all about when growin up. Its also known as "courtesy". Oh well!  What do you expect from a bunch of greedy bastards to begin with. Car Salesman.
> 
> I appreciate everyones opinions. Thats why I learned again, and thats why I love this site.
> F  BMW and F the "jerk" that told the girl to call me and complain.  He coulda called instead...Sorry if this is a little harsh Greg. I'm not sure scum could grow under a car salesman.




$5 a head from a buiness that charges upwards of $100 an hour for THEIR service..????  That is/was train wreck/ accident waiting to happen, material  I did a car place once.... never again.. Cheap bastards, all of em!!! Told em to shove business right up their muffler.. The ONLY people I would do that for, for that price, is for my favorite charity


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Oct 28, 2010)

Dollarbill

It has been awhile since your catering job. How are things going? Got any jobs hangin in the future? Holler if we can advise you. It is not that we have done things smartly---we have had our ass kicked in every way possible. We are educated ass kicked so holler if you got any questions, and we will tell you how to prevent gettin an ass kickin


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 12, 2010)

Chuckwagonbbqco said:
			
		

> Dollarbill
> 
> It has been awhile since your catering job. How are things going? Got any jobs hangin in the future? Holler if we can advise you. It is not that we have done things smartly---we have had our ass kicked in every way possible. We are educated ass kicked so holler if you got any questions, and we will tell you how to prevent gettin an ass kickin



Thanks Chuck,  I've had a few more since then and all has went well. A couple of places tipped me $100 bucks!.... I about fell fricking over.  Been tryin to work the "turkey" circuit lately. (No not the car lot!   )  Ill give you a shout out as soon as I get stumped again.     I cant wait to get ahold of next bbq season.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 12, 2010)

Well glad to hear the subsequent jobs have been more rational. 

bigwheel


----------

